# Hello, from Florida's Treasure Coast



## Dizchord (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm Jamie, I work for Bateau, and Boatbuildercentral I am not here to spam for the business, so no worries there. Feel free to ask me any questions about Jacques Mertens's designs, and/or our products though. 

I'm somewhat new to the boatbuilding community, I've been here for 4 years, and have learned a lot during that time. I have worked with composites for quite a while, though, and am most interested in newer composite materials, like graphene, and nanomaterial based epoxy, as I've been following all things nano since I was in highschool. 

I have participated in a few builds, and a rebuild, including a jet boat, where we glassed the bottom of a jetski directly into the newly constructed hull of a runabout, but that's a topic for another forum.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Jamie - we met a few weeks ago when I picked up some supplies. Thanks again for your help and welcome to microskiff


----------



## Dizchord (Feb 2, 2016)

yobata said:


> Hi Jamie - we met a few weeks ago when I picked up some supplies. Thanks again for your help and welcome to microskiff


Thank you. Hope your rebuild is going well!


----------

